
FlauBERT and Flue: French Bert - based2
https://github.com/getalp/Flaubert
======
maeln
Context for the name: Gustave Flaubert is a classic French author,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustave_Flaubert](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustave_Flaubert)

------
nestorD
I am wondering about the differences with CamemBERT which is another BERT for
the french language: [https://camembert-model.fr/#about](https://camembert-
model.fr/#about)

~~~
Aissen
Excerpt from the paper conclusion:

> FlauBERT is competitive with CamemBERT (Martin et al., 2019) – another pre-
> trained language model for French – despite being trained on almost twice as
> fewer text data.

~~~
nl
> being trained on almost twice as fewer text data

Clearly they didn't run that through the English BERT because no language
model would assign high probability to that phrase!

------
jcmeyrignac
Here is their paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1912.05372](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1912.05372)

------
aerodog
Do the French pronounce this as "Flau-Bear"?

~~~
seszett
_Flo-bear_ , yes.

------
person_of_color
Now do Sanskrit

~~~
woodson
[https://parmarsuraj99.github.io/suraj-
parmar/jupyter/nlp/hug...](https://parmarsuraj99.github.io/suraj-
parmar/jupyter/nlp/huggingface/2020/05/02/SanskritALBERT.html)

